

First evidence for existence of multiple universes? - tachion
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2326869/Is-universe-merely-billions-Evidence-existence-multiverse-revealed-time-cosmic-map.html

======
quattrofan
Non Daily Mail link anyone?

